

How We Built a Blazing Fast Audio/Video Platform with Just a Team of 4 - DamienSF
http://stackshare.io/speak/how-we-built-a-blazing-fast-audio-video-platform-with-just-a-team-of-4

======
danghica
Pied Piper?

